# Positive Grid Bias FX Standalone for Windows



## satchisgod (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey. I just bought the standard version of the standalone Bias FX for my windows laptop and wanted to see if anyone else has and has been having the same problems I am having (haha lots of has and having there )

Anyway I installed it (64-bit version) and i have at least the minimum system requirements for it to run well. I tried my Line 6 UX1 but no good...drivers aren't up to date (I think Line 6 have a bit of an Apple complex). I used my mates M-Audio M-Track Plus and it works (pretty much). The only thing is that when i play I get a stupid amount of unwanted crackling and popping. It's not noise to be cancelled by a noise gate, rather it's something wrong.

Positive Grid got back to me saying it may have a lot to do with other background apps on my laptop dragging on the CPU. Have yet to try all that. 

Just wondering if anyone else had the same problem or had it with the plugin version and how you fixed it?

Cheers


----------



## Maybrick (Feb 2, 2016)

Interesting, what are your laptop specs?

Might be worth trying the 32bit version on your laptop to see if that does the same.


----------



## satchisgod (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybrick said:


> Interesting, what are your laptop specs?
> 
> Might be worth trying the 32bit version on your laptop to see if that does the same.



Well it's an 'Ultrabook' with a SSD hard drive, 4GB ram, running 64-bit Windows 10 and an Intel Coer i5 1.7GHz processor, so i think I'm within specs for it looking at teh specs they have on the Positive Grid website.

Would the 32-bit version defo not work, given the operating system is 64-bit?


----------



## Maybrick (Feb 2, 2016)

satchisgod said:


> Well it's an 'Ultrabook' with a SSD hard drive, 4GB ram, running 64-bit Windows 10 and an Intel Coer i5 1.7GHz processor, so i think I'm within specs for it looking at teh specs they have on the Positive Grid website.
> 
> Would the 32-bit version defo not work, given the operating system is 64-bit?



Yeah, 32bit applications still work on 64bit operating systems its just that 64bit are obviously optimized for that OS.

You should be able to install it without removing the 64bit version of BIAS.


----------



## satchisgod (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybrick said:


> Yeah, 32bit applications still work on 64bit operating systems its just that 64bit are obviously optimized for that OS.
> 
> You should be able to install it without removing the 64bit version of BIAS.



Might give it a go and see. Hopefully there are no licensing issues in doing that.


----------



## Maybrick (Feb 2, 2016)

satchisgod said:


> Might give it a go and see. Hopefully there are no licensing issues in doing that.



There shouldn't be buddy, I have BIAS on my Windows PC and my Macbook Pro. 

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## satchisgod (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybrick said:


> There shouldn't be buddy, I have BIAS on my Windows PC and my Macbook Pro.
> 
> Let me know how it goes.



Sorted it. Didn't have to go with the 32-bit version. The other bit of advice from Positive Grid was to change the Audio Buffer Size in the audio settings. I had it on the shortest (less latency) so it just sent up one 'size' and it was perfect. Strangely going up another 'size' went back to the crackle situation. Anyway all is good and I'm loving Bias FX. Pretty powerful amp and fx sim with some absolutely killer tones. Got lost in my own little world there for a few hours.


----------



## Maybrick (Feb 3, 2016)

satchisgod said:


> Sorted it. Didn't have to go with the 32-bit version. The other bit of advice from Positive Grid was to change the Audio Buffer Size in the audio settings. I had it on the shortest (less latency) so it just sent up one 'size' and it was perfect. Strangely going up another 'size' went back to the crackle situation. Anyway all is good and I'm loving Bias FX. Pretty powerful amp and fx sim with some absolutely killer tones. Got lost in my own little world there for a few hours.



Good job - glad its working


----------



## Marco_S (Sep 22, 2016)

satchisgod said:


> Sorted it. Didn't have to go with the 32-bit version. The other bit of advice from Positive Grid was to change the Audio Buffer Size in the audio settings. I had it on the shortest (less latency) so it just sent up one 'size' and it was perfect. Strangely going up another 'size' went back to the crackle situation. Anyway all is good and I'm loving Bias FX. Pretty powerful amp and fx sim with some absolutely killer tones. Got lost in my own little world there for a few hours.


Hi satchisgod, i've exactly the same OI (WIN 10 SSD hard drive, 4GB ram, running 64-bit Windows 10 and an Intel Coer i5 1.7GHz processor) and i'm facing the unwanted crackling and popping you have been facing on BIAS FX Standalone. Could you tell me your settings on the audio option of BIAS FX? i tried whatever i could but can't figure out how to fix this problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

